# Shy Bowel, Shy Butt, Shy Pooper



## llbrandonll (Sep 17, 2009)

I just found this site today and it outlines EXACTLY what I have been going through all of my life. "Parcopresis can be described as: "An inability to defecate when other people are perceived or likely to be around (e.g. in the same public toilet, the same house or the same building)." This inability limits the sufferer to being able to defecate only in a limited number of 'safe' places thus restricting their lifestyle. The level of restriction varies depending on the severity of each sufferer's condition but in extreme cases it can force people to give up their jobs, avoid holidays they would love to take, and generally dictate and limit most aspects of their lives. A medical description is 'Psychogenic Faecal Retention'. It affects both men and women, of all ages and backgrounds; it is a form of toilet phobia. The term "Parcopresis" has been coined by the creators of this website since, as far as we know, no medical term has previously existed for it until now. Another name for it is "Shy Bowel Syndrome". --- http://www.shybowel.com/This website may be helpful to some who identify with the above


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes i have the shy bowel thing going on with me---can't poop in public restrooms when someone is in the stall next to me--was never able to poop at work with all the restroom congestion there etc. so thanks for posting the link to the website--very interesting and informative.


----------

